# Happy Birthday to Grimm (Doofinator)



## Brightelf

My sweet, strong-minded, affectionate







Doofinator turns 3!

Eager, enthusiastic, and earnest-- you truly mean all that you "say" with your eyes, postures and expressions. 


You are King of HeadWrinkles!










You love everyone--dogs, kids, adults alike. If someone has a pulse, they're your friend.

I remember your baby pictures...










I got you at the airport.. and fell in love..










A tough, happy, strong-minded, but soooo affectionate baby...
















































Strong-minded but so very loving, cuddling is your "thing." You appreciate each snuggle, each caress to your sable fur.

You're a 9 month old puppy in a 3 year old body today. Maturity comes very late to your Czech lines. Mama can wait.

Work is your fulfillment and purpose. Feeling needed centers you, grounds you. Ask you to do a Service Dog task, and all your "crazy" goes right out the window-- and you become calm, self-important, proud, smug and surprisingly serious.





















I love your happy, silly nature. I am anxious of your power and intensity, but we are working on and through that. You wear your feelings on your face-- you love so much. 














































Thank you for these 3 years, sweet, strong-minded, loving Grimm.

I love you!!!


----------



## raysmom

*Re: Happy Birthday to Grimm*

<span style="color: #000066">I can't see his photos from this stupid computer at work, but I'm sure he looks as handsome as ever!!

* <span style='font-size: 11pt'>HAPPY BIRTHDAY, GRIMM!!</span>*














</span>


----------



## SunCzarina

*Re: Happy Birthday to Grimm*

Oh Happy Birthday Grimmi!! What a smile, handsome very handsome. I can't wait to meet him!


----------



## chachi

*Re: Happy Birthday to Grimm*

Happy Birthday!


----------



## BlackPuppy

*Re: Happy Birthday to Grimm*

He is very handsome. I'm glad he turned into all you wanted in a dog. 

Happy Birthday Grimm!


----------



## DnP

*Re: Happy Birthday to Grimm*



> Originally Posted By: raysmom [color:#000066]I can't see his photos from this stupid computer at work, but I'm sure he looks as handsome as ever!!


Ditto








Happy Birthday Grimm!!!!


----------



## Karin

*Re: Happy Birthday to Grimm*

Happy birthday, Grimm! What great pictures! You're so lucky to have such a handsome, loving boy (and he's lucky to have you as well!)


----------



## Samba

*Re: Happy Birthday to Grimm*

He is growing up nicely! Happy Doggie BDay!!


----------



## Amaruq

*Re: Happy Birthday to Grimm*

I wished him a happy Birthday from you (and us) this AM before I left for work! 

Jethro was busy last night making decorations for the party.


----------



## kshort

*Re: Happy Birthday to Grimm*

There are too many great pictures to pick my favorite. But, I love the one of the two of you and the one where his bottom teeth are showing (what a doofie!), but the one where he's sitting in the snow is just magnificent. 

Grimmi, you really are SO handsome! Happy, happy birthday sweet boy!


----------



## Clare

*Re: Happy Birthday to Grimm*










Happy Birthday sweet boy!


----------



## littledmc17

*Re: Happy Birthday to Grimm*

Happy Birthday Handsome!!

I so love that last pic!!

Can't wait to meet you doofinator!!
you are as handsome as ever and Momma misses you big time
and can't wait for you to get home!!


----------



## Zisso

*Re: Happy Birthday to Grimm*

Happy Happy Birthday Grimm!!


----------



## gsdlove212

*Re: Happy Birthday to Grimm*








handsome boy!


----------



## Debbieg

*Re: Happy Birthday to Grimm*

Beautiful pics! Happy Birthday to a handsome fella!


----------



## GSDSunshine

*Re: Happy Birthday to Grimm*









I love ALL the pictures. He is GORGEOUS!!!!


----------



## allieg

*Re: Happy Birthday to Grimm*








To one Hunk of a dog.


----------



## TG

*Re: Happy Birthday to Grimm*

Happy Birthday handsome fella!

Today would have been mine and Oscar's "Gotcha Day" and while I'm feeling some sadness about that, I am very happy to celebrate for you and Grimm!


----------



## Kayla's Dad

*Re: Happy Birthday to Grimm*








To a very special Boy!!


----------



## arycrest

* <span style="color: #3333FF"> <span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'> <span style='font-size: 14pt'> HAPPY 3rd BIRHDAY DEAR GRIMM!!! </span> </span> </span> *


----------



## HeidiW

Your Pride and enjoy is Gorgeous!!! Happy BD Grimm!


----------



## shilohsmom

*Re: Happy Birthday to Grimm*

Happy Birthday Grimm.


----------



## JerzeyGSD

*Re: Happy Birthday to Grimm*

Happy Birthday, Grimm!





















I bet his best present yet will be reuniting with you, Patti.


----------



## Woodreb

*Re: Happy Birthday to Grimm*

Happy Birthday, Grimm


----------



## GSDBESTK9

*Re: Happy Birthday to Grimm*


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

*Re: Happy Birthday to Grimm*



> Originally Posted By: JerzeyGSDHappy Birthday, Grimm!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet his best present yet will be reuniting with you, Patti.


Ditto!!!


----------



## LukesMom

*Re: Happy Birthday to Grimm*

Happy Birthday Grimm. You are one very stunning boy. Your intelligence, love and doofiness can't be written any clearer on your beautiful face.


----------



## onyx'girl

*Re: Happy Birthday to Grimm*

Onyx says "I am 9 days older than you, Grimm!" She thinks he is a very handsome doof! Just her type!

















Wishes for a wonderful 3rd







and hopes that he
is re-united soon with you, Patti!


----------



## Brightelf

*Re: Happy Birthday to Grimm*

Linda, such kind words-- thank you! Thank you to everyone for thinking of my GrimmiBuns today. Ooooh Onyx! Such a stunning grrrrlie!







Jane, I love seeing her pic!


----------



## LJsMom

*Re: Happy Birthday to Grimm*

Happy Birthday Grimm!


----------



## Catu

*Re: Happy Birthday to Grimm*

Happy birthday Mr. Grimm!!!











> Quote:A tough, happy, strong-minded, but soooo affectionate baby...


That's because he is a Scorpio!!

Just like Diabla and me


----------



## Brightelf

*Re: Happy Birthday to Grimm*

I just LOVE Scorpios!!


----------



## AK GSD

*Re: Happy Birthday to Grimm*

Having previously only seen his "grown up" pictures it is fun to see his baby pictures









Boss and Scout send you wishes for Special Day!


----------



## Brightelf

*Re: Happy Birthday to Grimm*

Grimmi sends many wags and licks to Boss and Scout!!







Thank you for the B Day wishes for Grimmi. xoxoxoxoxoxoxoxo etc for Boss & Scout from me!


----------



## BowWowMeow

*Re: Happy Birthday to Grimm*

Grimm is just SO handsome Patti! Happy Birthday to your doofy boy!!!!!!!!


----------



## Amaruq

*Re: Happy Birthday to Grimm*

Grimm and Jethro headed to a ball field today and had a blast. I think I FINALLY got the pics uploaded (third time is a charm) but might not have time to post tonight. I need to fix Rayne another mini meal......


----------



## Brightelf

*Re: Happy Birthday to Grimm*

Sending good grub vibes to Rayne for a happy tummy and a good night for her! I saw the pics on FB-- awesome cool fratboy party for my sweet Grimmi. You absolutely, totally ROCK, Ruq! (but then, we all knew that...







)


----------



## Mandalay

*Re: Happy Birthday to Grimm*

Happy Birthday Grimm


----------



## ShatteringGlass

*Re: Happy Birthday to Grimm*

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!


----------



## kelso

*Re: Happy Birthday to Grimm*








Happy birthday big man!!!


----------



## BJDimock

*Re: Happy Birthday to Grimm*

Gagghhhhh!!!!! Loppy baby ears!!!!!!!!








Such a handsome, good boy who adores his mom so!
Happy, Happy, Happy birthday Grimm!!!!!!








And many happy years to come!!!!!!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

*Re: Happy Birthday to Grimm*

From all of us here...


----------



## Brightelf

*Re: Happy Birthday to Grimm*

OOOHHH!! Grimmi got a cool/kewl "Whatever" from Ilsa!!







He is one happy B Day boy now!







Thanks, Jean! I love the card!


----------



## GSDLoverII

Happy Birthday Handsome!
Many, many more.


----------



## Powell

Jolene, who turned 4 this week, gives sloppy birthday kisses to the DOOFINATOR! 

Powell and Jolene


----------



## elisabeth_00117

*Re: Happy Birthday to Grimm*

HAPPY BIRTHDAY GRIMM!!!!

What an amazing dog!!!

He is just so adorable Patti, you are both so lucky to have one another!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc

*Re: Happy Birthday to Grimm*

Gosh I am several days late but I am happy to hear Grimm had a great day for his number 3!!


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom

I'm sorry these birthday wishes to Grimm are a little late but nonetheless sincere. Grimm is without a doubt one of the most handsome boys on the gsd board. Happy Belated Birthday!


----------



## Rika_Tula

Happy belated Birthday, Grimm!


----------



## RebelGSD

Happy Birthday dear Grimm! 
May you be reunited with you mom for Christmas!


----------



## frenchie27

What a handsome boy!!!! Time flies when you are having fun....mine turned 2 recently and it seems like yesterday when I first held him in my arms....

The are so much loved aren't they? They are unconditionally there for you EVERYDAY....and that my friend, is priceless...

Happy Bday Grimmy boy! You are blessed for being so loved.


----------



## DancingCavy

I must apologize for hopping in here so late. Happy Birthday, Grimm!! Risa and Dusti (the scary piggy) also send their belated wishes.


----------



## Brightelf

Grimm is thankful for the B-Day wishes! I'd heard scorpios could be intense-- who knew that meant with kissing, too?







Grimm sends slurps from his TurboTongue to all who wished him a Happy B-Day!


----------



## Metalsmith

I hope it's not too late to send Grimm best wishes for a happy birthday! Happy Birthday to you, the mighty doof!


----------



## Brightelf

Sarah and Khyber, thank you-- Sir Doofs-a-Lot appreciates it!


----------



## samralf

Happy belated birthday Grimm!!!!!


----------



## lovemybeast

*Re: Happy Birthday to Grimm*

A belated birthday wish from a newbie. 

I have seen your posts with his pic. He is so handsome. Breathtaking in some pics. You are both lucky to have each other.


----------

